

Purpose in Email Marketing - rodriguezcommaj
http://rodriguezcommaj.com/blog/Purpose-In-Email-Marketing

======
shortstuffsushi
While I hate email marketing, I have to say that some of the specifics you
mention are valid. If you give me something for looking through your email, I
won't hate you. Personalization beyond just throwing in my name (ANYONE can do
that...) is great, though I don't know where you're getting that info from,
unless this is some product I've already given all my personal info to.

